# Help with a clinic please?



## debster (Apr 23, 2007)

Can anybody please recommend a clinic that does donor sperm insemination fairly quickly and for a reasonable price

I've been looking at the internet but it's just confusing and I don't know what's what - some of em say that they do it but ut turns out that they don't so any help would be appreciated. Ta


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
We have been on wait for donor sperm with NHS and investigated other options while we were waiting - we have been to Leicester privately - they were quick and have good supplies still, as far as I know. We have found them very good and in 5th DIUI 2ww now! So hoping 5th time lucky
I know it would be a long journey for you - we travel 2 hours to it but it might be unrealistic for you. 
Good luck
Tiny xxxx


----------



## debster (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Tiny, thanks. I've been lookin at them. How much did u have to pay?

Don't mind a bit of a drive!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
£650  + any drugs - so for us this time £675. 
They are good, we think - just hope they get us a BFP this time   
Tiny xx


----------



## debster (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok thanks Tiny.          for that


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

LWC (London Womens Clinic) have plenty of sperm - they have clinics in Harley St in London but also Cardiff I think....

More expensive than Leicester though - closer to £1000 for unmedicated IUI with donor sperm

Laura
x


----------



## debster (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't mind the cost, if it works! Could add up to quite a lot if ya gotta keep doin it though. Dunno why its so expensive to squirt a bit of stuff in. Could do it myself! Its hardly the most technical thing in the world! millions of men manage it (with 1 piece of clumsy equipment) every day


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

LWC, the Bridge and Lister all have sperm in London not sure of current prices but look on the websites
Good Luck
L x


----------

